# المدعى عليه / المتهم ب



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل يمكن استخدام (المدعى عليه) بمعنى (المتهم ب)؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ayed

حسب سياق الموقف أو مجريات القضية


----------

